# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  Any idea what this is

## lost

sorry about the pic it is at the back of the tank at the worst place just for a change  :lol:  any idea gaz?

----------


## Gary R

sorry mate cant see what it is

----------


## lost

All I know is it is white with strands all over it I did a water change last night and tried to suck it off the side but it wouldn't move and it has to be in the worst place you can think of for access

----------


## Gary R

Was going to say that it could of been a Marine Sponge.....but they don't have strands over them .....

----------


## lost

nope they are well and truly stuck to the glass the nearest thing I think is you know if you find a fish that has been dead for a little while it is covered in white fungus it looks like that but I haven't had any fish in for months.I will try and get a better pic why must they be in the worst place you can think of????
My prems are 
PH-7.8
NH4-0
NO3-10PPM
NO2-0.3
SALT 1.025
if something was rotting would my readings be different/worse?

----------


## Gary R

I would of liked to of seen your PH around 8.0 to 8.2

 and what is your No4 readings phosphate 

 the rest look ok m8

----------

